# suche guten m3 encoder



## drash (18. August 2002)

suche guten mp3 encoder, der 

1. eine gute qualität hat

2. die titelnummern der jeweiligen nummern im mp3 tag speichert (habe schon ein paar probiert, die hatten das aber nicht, brauche dass damit mein ipod die lieder in der richtigen reihenfolge abspielt. wenn ich die nämlich per musicmatch verändern will, klappt das an einigen dateien einfach nicht, weiss jemand vielleicht an was das das liegt??)

3. gratis ist



wenn ich schon dabei bin: kennt jemand ein programm das wenn man z.B. einen ordner hat mit 2 GB mp3, das dann diese dateien nach interpreten anordnet, damit nachher alles in verschiedenen ordnern abgelegt ist??


----------



## braindad (18. August 2002)

da kann ich helfen: benutz >>exact audio copy (EAC)<<. zur quali: man kann damit aich mp3s in variabler bitrate (VBR) erstellen. damit icht am falschen ende gespart wird 


nur für das ordner prob habe ich keine lösung parat.


----------

